# Very Artistic, Adorable Doors



## Meanderer

Very Artistic Vintage Doors​"Modern and flashy designs don’t always have to be good, especially with doors. In a world where everyone is going for the latest stuff, doors are something that stays out of this race towards modernization. Antique and vintage doors always stand out. The door makes the very first impression of your home; you have to make it unique".  (see more)


----------



## Meanderer

New Orleans - The famous Famous Door on Bourbon Street ...​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Aunt Bea

The Leprechaun's entrance at Coleman's Irish Pub.


----------



## Meanderer

Colorful Doors to Adventure​




Clam Cannery door, Port Townsend, Washington    (See More)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

Metal worked peacock doors designed in 1925 by Tiffany for the C.D. Peacock jewelry store, Chicago​


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> View attachment 168332


There's something about a classic set of antique doors fixed within a masonry opening that has always appealed to me!

It just never goes out of style.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Meanderer

The Front Door Of No 10 Downing Street​ 
"The front door is simply the most famous in the world".

_"Behind it lays a world of history and secrets, but the door can tell an interesting tale itself. For one thing, it has not always been black. During the early 20th century it was actually painted green. The original Number 10 door is a centrepiece of the Churchill museum in London. _






_It was replaced with two identical doors that are swapped over whenever they need a spot of maintenance. The famous lion's head doorknocker and the brass letterbox date back to the 1770s. The letterbox is inscribed 'First Lord of the Treasury', the title held by every Prime Minister since Sir Robert Walpole. The '0' in the number 10 is painted at an angle as a nod to the original door, which had a badly-fixed zero, although some people think the '0' was painted at angle to replicate the Roman style"._

This secure entrance (which has to be unlocked from the inside) has been made from steel since the IRA’s Downing Street attack in 1991.
_








_


----------



## Meanderer

Sher-Locked!
"When is a door not a door?...... When it is afoot"!


----------



## Meanderer

Chrysler Building

"The iconic entrance of this 1930s structure in New York features three revolving doors, which are situated beneath decorative glass-and-steel screens. Here, the sense of drama is an embrace of the Art Deco style (like the Chrysler Building’s crown and needle)".


----------



## Meanderer

*St. Edward’s Church
*
"This enchanted entrance has charmed St. Edward’s Church in Gloucestershire, England, since the 1200s. It is rumored to have inspired the doors of Durin in J.R.R. Tolkien’s _The Fellowship of the Ring,_ which is similarly framed between two trees".




Photo by Joe Daniel Price. Image courtesy of Getty.


----------



## Meanderer

The Highest Door in Dallas!


----------



## Meanderer

Old door, Shakespeare's resting place​




"Since mine own doors refuse to entertain me, I'll knock elsewhere, to see if they'll disdain me" ― William Shakespeare, The Comedy of Errors


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

"Johnny doing knocking on heaven's door really makes it real.. his voice is really knocking on heavens door..."

Johnny Cash singing "Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Bob Dylan


----------



## Meanderer

"Dutch doors are a quaint home feature these days, but they are so useful! And, what’s more – they add that certain Old World feeling to a building like nothing else can". 






"There was a time farming was the most common occupation in Europe, with generations working on the same land year after year. The farmers had many ingenious ways to corral animals and they made use of meager resources to make their tools and gates. On the barns of farmers in the Netherlands in the 17th century, a two-door system seemed to work well to keep animals from passing through while also allowing some light and air to come into the barn". 
(Read More)


----------



## Aunt Marg

Love carriage house style garage doors!


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Marg said:


> Love carriage house style garage doors!


Love the heavy duty craftsmanship!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Meanderer said:


> Love the heavy duty craftsmanship!


Me, too, Meanderer. 

Reminiscent of days gone by when craftsmanship and quality materials were second to none. No compromise.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> *St. Edward’s Church*
> 
> "This enchanted entrance has charmed St. Edward’s Church in Gloucestershire, England, since the 1200s. It is rumored to have inspired the doors of Durin in J.R.R. Tolkien’s _The Fellowship of the Ring,_ which is similarly framed between two trees".


I'm a sucker for rustic doors
doors with character 

This one is over and above


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> "Dutch doors are a quaint home feature these days, but they are so useful! And, what’s more – they add that certain Old World feeling to a building like nothing else can".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There was a time farming was the most common occupation in Europe, with generations working on the same land year after year. The farmers had many ingenious ways to corral animals and they made use of meager resources to make their tools and gates. On the barns of farmers in the Netherlands in the 17th century, a two-door system seemed to work well to keep animals from passing through while also allowing some light and air to come into the barn".
> (Read More)


we still have those 1/2 barn doors..here ....






 my neighbours' place...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Gary O'

I'm a door whore

I've made some

Not unhappy with 'em

Simple is good
Rip 2x4s into 2x2s
Glue
Screw
Stain





The shop door was a bit more of an adventure


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> I'm a door whore
> 
> I've made some
> 
> Not unhappy with 'em
> 
> Simple is good
> Rip 2x4s into 2x2s
> Glue
> Screw
> Stain
> 
> View attachment 168791
> 
> View attachment 168794
> 
> The shop door was a bit more of an adventure
> 
> View attachment 168796


I've always loved and appreciated your woodworking skills, Gary-O!

I was actually giving thought to you this morning... your cabin-building skills and all, and just knowing your style, I dedicate this front entrance door to you and I!

In ode to the classic and traditional portcullis!


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Meanderer

How did the  'Adorable' rock band "The Doors" get their name?





_1965 -"The band took its name from the title of Aldous Huxley's book The Doors of Perception, itself a reference to a quote by William Blake"._


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Meanderer

Fats Domino I Hear You Knocking​"I Hear You Knocking" (or "I Hear You Knockin'") is a rhythm and blues song written by Dave Bartholomew and Earl King (using the pseudonym "Pearl King"). It was first recorded by New Orleans rhythm and blues artist Smiley Lewis in 1955. The song tells of the return of a former lover who is rebuffed and features prominent piano accompaniment.


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Fats Domino I Hear You Knocking​"I Hear You Knocking" (or "I Hear You Knockin'") is a rhythm and blues song written by Dave Bartholomew and Earl King (using the pseudonym "Pearl King"). It was first recorded by New Orleans rhythm and blues artist Smiley Lewis in 1955. The song tells of the return of a former lover who is rebuffed and features prominent piano accompaniment.


..and this version from my teens....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Behind the Screen Door!


----------



## Oris Borloff

Sorry, too little sleep and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> How did the  'Adorable' rock band "The Doors" get their name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1965 -"The band took its name from the title of Aldous Huxley's book The Doors of Perception, itself a reference to a quote by William Blake"._


----------



## Gardenlover

I love this thread - thanks for starting it.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

This is a tiny converted chapel circa 1850 , in a nearby hamlet ... the doors belie the vast & modern  interior ..I couldn't resist taking a picture of the beautiful doorway


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Marg

Meanderer said:


> Behind the Screen Door!


Screen doors, especially the old-fashioned screen doors sure bring back memories for me, Meanderer. 

My great grandparents had a farmhouse with old-fashioned wooden screen doors (front and back), and when all us us kids were really young, those screen doors were constantly being opened, which made a wonderful old squeaking sound, and when let go the spring would pull the door closed with a loud slap.

Of course it was summertime and as I sit typing this I can feel the warm sunshine on my skin, there's a breeze in the air, everyone is laughing and playing, and great grandmothers and grandfathers house is cool inside. There's ice cream for us kids, fresh drinking water sitting on the kitchen counter that we dish-up using a soup ladle, and lots of good food, all homemade with care.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Sher-Locked!


​
Y'know.......

That'd be a great name for a door lock company

*Sher-Lock Homes*


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Screen doors, especially the old-fashioned screen doors sure bring back memories for me, Meanderer.


That's why I made the one for our back door

Love the old fashioned ones


----------



## Meanderer

More on No. 10 Downing Street:

*No 10:* Unlike the Great Pyramid of Giza, the world’s most famous jerry-built house wasn’t meant to last. It was a speculative venture overlooking St James’s Park, erected on soft soil and shallow foundations (after a 30-year planning dispute) by spy/turncoat/property developer, Sir George Downing (“a perfidious rogue” said Samuel Pepys). Even the brickwork’s mortar was painted on and No 10 was originally No 5. It subsumed two other properties, one of them a cottage, when George II gave it a makeover in 1735 to become a tied super-cottage for Robert Walpole, Britain’s first PM. It would be 20 years before any other PM lived there, because most aristos had bigger, better London houses of their own. Much repaired and modernised, few PMs have liked the house or its sunless street, literally overshadowed by the very pompous Foreign Office building across the road. At least No 10 still feels like a proper house, homely in a posh way, you could imagine watching Corrie over a curry in the white drawing room. And the big black door, fitted in the 1770s, makes for a great, photogenic brand.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> That's why a made the one for our back door
> 
> Love the old fashioned ones
> 
> View attachment 169184
> 
> View attachment 169185


Awesome job, Gary-O, and authentically old-fashioned in every way!


----------



## Lara

Tajimi Gifu, Japan (I know, it looks like mexico right?)
This is the entrance to the museum of ceramics and tiles
which the town in Japan is known for.


----------



## Lara

Bavaria


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> Tajimi Gifu, Japan (I know, it looks like mexico right?)
> View attachment 169255


Looks like Mexico alright, but definitely not a doorway one would want greeting them after a night out on the town.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Marg

Aside from masonry exteriors, my other weakness is climbing vines!


----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> Tajimi Gifu, Japan (I know, it looks like mexico right?)
> This is the entrance to the museum of ceramics and tiles
> which the town in Japan is known for.
> View attachment 169255


Looks Japanese to me.


----------



## Meanderer

This door in the ‘Administrative Segregation Unit’, as solitary is euphemistically named by prison authorities, is not an adorable, or artistic one!


----------



## Meanderer

San Quentin


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Billy Graham Library​


----------



## Meanderer

The giant playhouse is in the gardens at the Royal Lodge in Windsor, where the Queen lived as a child   (link)​


----------



## Meanderer

Pope Francis takes blessings door to door​




Pope Francis greets a resident as he arrives to give an Easter blessing to a home in a public housing complex in Ostia, a Rome suburb on the Mediterranean Sea, on May 19. (CNS photo/L'Osservatore Romano)


----------



## Meanderer

05/23/53  Saturday Evening Post cover, Roman Rockwell




Original Principal's door preserved


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

Funny Doors......


----------



## Meanderer

Notre Dame Cathedral, Paris, France: the Portal of St. Anne​


----------



## Meanderer

Art Nouveau Door, Paris​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Marg

I have always had and always will have a weakness for all things Tudor!


----------



## Meanderer

1946 Tudor or not Tudor.....?


----------



## Meanderer

Doors of Opportunity......


----------



## Lara

Hey meanderer...one of my favorites was the Maternity Ward door that said Push, Push, Push


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## hollydolly

flintstone house...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Two cooks laughing together at the door of the coffee shop


----------



## Meanderer

_THE DOOR TO THE BELL TOWER OF PISA......



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Independence Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## Meanderer

In most older churches, the Church-mouse has his own door!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Entry doors to Ann Getty's spectacular 1913 residence in San Francisco's Pacific Heights.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


>


Welders are so creative!  Luv it!


----------



## Meanderer

London....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

I don't know why I even bother posting in here.  No more.

Thank you, @Pinky


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> I don't know why I even bother posting in here.  No more.
> 
> Thank you, @Pinky


@PamfromTx  .. I love your door choices, Pam. Those colours and designs "speak" to me!


----------



## Meanderer

Let me be Frank.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Alligatorob

Great pictures, thanks y'all!

I enjoy interesting doors, wish I had one...


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> London....


I know exactly where that pub is... it's a bit of a dive inside unfortunately...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


>


A really stout door, with a roller on the bottom!  WOW!


----------



## Meanderer

The Walton's screen door.


----------



## hollydolly

I can't imagine how big or heavy this door could be or have been


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> I can't imagine how big or heavy this door could be or have been


I think they use the smaller man-door most of the time.  One could almost squeeze under the door!


----------



## Meanderer

I never heard of flea-market garden doors.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


>


that's very French looking....


----------



## RadishRose

Ah, oui? Parlez vous la porte?


----------



## Meanderer

"Sacro Cuore is at the end of Crouch End that I usually can’t be bothered to walk to but it was late afternoon and most regular restos were closed. We were greeted by a charming (and ‘hot’ apparently) waiter and had the run of the room. I liked the mural of north London decorating one side of the room, I liked the clutter-free room and I liked the brevity of the menu – wine is either red or white, no fussing".


----------



## hollydolly

haha..   @Meanderer ..I was reading your post.. and I thought ''how funny, they've even got a Crouch End in PA''...


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Ah, oui? Parlez vous la porte?


oui toute l'ambiance


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> oui toute l'ambiance


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

"John Boy"!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*Dots *_*& Spots.....*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

LIVE MUSIC


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

COOL........


----------



## Meanderer

VERY COOL......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Barcelona


----------



## Lara

"If at first you don't succeed getting in...try try again.
Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it" ~ W.C. Fields


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Entrances That Are Clearly Gateways To Narnia


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

The main door on the north front of Godolphin House, once the home of Queen Anne's Lord High Treasurer, Sidney Godolphin, near Helston, Cornwall


----------



## Meanderer

abandoned door - queen of peace retreat house Newton NJ​*








*
​*
*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The home of Ralph Waldo Emerson
"In July 1835 Ralph Waldo Emerson purchased his Concord home, proclaiming it was “the only good cellar that had been built in Concord.”  Along with the house, there was a sizable barn, on two acres of land.  In addition to housing various animals, the barn was used for over a year as a schoolroom for Miss Foord’s school. The Emerson children attended the school along with Lizzy and Abby Alcott, Lizzy and Barry Goodwin and Caroline Pratt, all from Concord." READ MORE


----------



## Meanderer

"God enters by a private door into every individual." Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This little tearoom is in the lane opposite Windsor Castle the home of the Queen.... I've been there 3 or 4 times... they usually have one table outside for 2 people ,it's so tiny..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

green door, number 13... anyone superstitious ?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Front Gate at Folsom Prison


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

30 Beautiful Doors That Seem To Lead To Other Worlds​

https://www.boredpanda.com/most-bea...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles's garden is a window to his soul 




Prince Charles, Prince of Wales at Highgrove House on May 13, 2019 in Tetbury, England.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles, Prince of Wales walks through a door in the style of Dr Who's Tardis during his visit to Worq Co-working space for Young Entrepreneurs, on November 3, 2017 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Meanderer

Princess Elizabeth and Prince Philip, waving goodbye from the door of the Argonaut Airliner before leaving London Airport for Nairobi, Kenya in 1952.  She would return to the UK as Queen.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 224423


My friend in Australia used to make leaded glass doors & windows on commission. Her house had some of her work as well. I love these doors!


----------



## Pink Biz

Pinky said:


> My friend in Australia used to make leaded glass doors & windows on commission. Her house had some of her work as well. I love these doors!


Talented friend! These pretty doors don't match, but coordinate very well with each other.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

_Q: When is a jar NOT a jar?
A: When it's a DOOR!_


----------



## Meanderer

Betsy Ross House


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

A very unique church, located next to the Alaska Highway. Church is constructed of an old Military Quanset  Hut.


----------



## Meanderer

The House mouse......


----------



## Meanderer

the Church mouse...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Castle Church in Wittenberg​




"In October of 1517, the German monk and scholar Martin Luther changed  the world by simply nailing a document to a church door. Luther went to a local castle’s church in Wittenberg in Eastern Germany and nailed a piece of paper to the wooden door on this date in 1517. The paper contained 95 theses  that challenged the authority and doctrine of the Catholic Church. Luther by nailing the theses to the door had just started a religious revolution."


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Where the Doors hung out........


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

PRINCE Charles has visited Powys as he officially opened a refurbished castle.

"Prince Charles, who's the Prince of Wales, has been in Hay-on-Wye today (Thursday) to officially open the castle which can now be visited by the public for the first time in its 900-year history."

"Opening in May to coincide with the Hay Festival, the world-renowned literary event, the official opening saw The Prince of Wales arrive in the Market Square, welcomed by the sound of Brecon Town Band."




The Prince of Wales officially open Hay Castle by pushing open the oldest gate in situ in the UK in Hay-on-Wye. Picture: Chris Jackson/PA Wire.(7/7/22)


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Hay Castle Gate, before restoration!


----------



## Meanderer

Llwynywermod, Prince Charles' Home in Wales 





"For those who might think the Royal Family is not conscious of spending, here is the relatively modest retreat in Wales of Prince Charles and Camilla, Llwynywermod.  It is the first royal home in Wales since the English Civil War."

"Owned by the Duchy of Cornwall, the 192 acre estate near the village of Myddfai, Llandovery, Carmarthenshire, was bought in 2006-2007.  The residence was once the coach house of the larger manor house now in ruins.  It was the home of the Griffies-Williams family."


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_House of Dior.....




_


----------



## Meanderer

An entrance door in a Scottish village, c 1990


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> An entrance door in a Scottish village, c 1990


I wouldn't want to be climbing those stairs in the dark and rain  after having a jar or 2.. and the door even opens outwards... arrghhhh... I wonder how many have fallen down those stairs


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Art Nouveau door handles


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Cool Doors.....
_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Alligatorob

Not sure how artistic or adorable these are, but they are in my house.  I spent a lot of time restoring them and the hardware, transoms don't work, but everything else does.  Probably date to second half of 19th century.  The original house doors.


----------



## Meanderer

Closed door meeting.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_The shop doors up @Gary O' s cabin_​


----------



## Lara

That's awesome @Gary O'! Well done!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O' _  A grand door, indeed!_
_




_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

Shakespeare's Door, Stratford on Avon | Stratford


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK

1940 Harlem Grocery Store


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 236229


Imagine all the people going in and out of those doors, over 2,000 years. All the changes!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RobinWren

Some very interesting and beautiful doors, I would love to know the history behind some of them. When I look at these doors my thoughts run to the craftsmen, how long did it take to carve? to make those wonderful stain glass windows? to form the ironwork. Wish I'd had that talent.


----------



## Meanderer

Not all doors were adorable, in 1900.


----------



## RobinWren

Meanderer said:


> Not all doors were adorable, in 1900.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think this door is underground? though I may be wrong.


----------



## Meanderer

RobinWren said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think this door is underground? though I may be wrong.


It is the door to the elevator that takes miners down and brings them up.  The wall appears to be made of coal.  (or hauls the coal up)


----------



## RobinWren

Meanderer said:


> It is the door to the elevator that takes miners down and brings them up.  The wall appears to be made of coal.  (or hauls the coal up)


Thank you, I figured that might be coal. What a terrible job, not only physical but I cannot imagine having to work so far under the surface but for so many it was a job.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


>


From a different vantage point...


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @Lewkat


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Alligatorob

My door after "renovations" by Hurricane Dennis.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## perChance

I love photos of doorways.  This is one I took in Obidos, Portugal.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Borgund Stavkirke




"The same builders that produced the Vikings’ boats can be credited for this Stavkirke (or "Stave Church") in Borgund, Norway. Constructed in 1180, it is made from fir wood that is covered with carvings: the door is embellished with dragons and other Christian and Viking symbols."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------

